
Esoteric Programming Languages [pdf] - lainon
https://morr.cc/esolangs/esolangs.pdf
======
vanderZwan
For more fun stuff on esolangs, I recommend Daniel Temkin's blog:

[http://esoteric.codes/](http://esoteric.codes/)

Articles, languages he wrote himself, and interviews with famous esolang
creators (well, famous within the subset of nerds who are into esolangs, I
guess)

------
xpil
This is just a tiny subset of
[https://esolangs.org/wiki/Language_list](https://esolangs.org/wiki/Language_list)

